# New to me boat



## crappiefool (Oct 9, 2012)

Just purchased my first saltwater boat. It is a 1998 Trophy 2002 walk around with a 150 Mercury motor. I just installed my Lowrance HDS 5 on it today. Going to take it out for the first time Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 9, 2012)

Congrat's....


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 9, 2012)

Man! Nice Boat! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boar Hog (Oct 10, 2012)

Good looking boat, Congratulations, enjoy!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Oct 10, 2012)

Good looking boat, should raise fish just fine


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 10, 2012)

I've got a Trophy also, mines a 2103 C/C. I've had good service out of mine.


----------



## d-a (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats on the purchase. It's all down hill from there. 

Where do you fish out of?

d-a


----------



## crappiefool (Oct 10, 2012)

I am taking it out of Panacea tomorrow. A guy I work with is from down there and knows some great spots to fish.


----------



## d-a (Oct 11, 2012)

Good luck. 

d-a


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 11, 2012)

crappiefool said:


> I am taking it out of Panacea tomorrow. A guy I work with is from down there and knows some great spots to fish.



So you have already ran it some?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Good lookin rig


----------



## Surfmonster (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice boat!!! Have fun.


----------



## Maggie Dog (Oct 22, 2012)

Enjoy, good luck & tight lines


----------



## smoothie (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice! How did the trip go?


----------



## crappiefool (Oct 24, 2012)

The trip went great!! The boat ran flawlessly, I could not have asked for more. We caught some legal gag and red grouper, but mostly rock bass and a few amberjack. Today I just received 2 Penn Senator 113H2 combos from Academy. They have them on clearance for 79.99.


----------

